# Tortoises on a plane?



## Frogg.Queen (Dec 7, 2017)

There’s a chance I might move from Hawaii to the mainland next year. I’m able to take my 3 RF tortoises with me, but I don’t know how I’ll be able to get them from Hawaii all the way over the ocean and to my next home. 
Is there any way I can take them with me on a plane?(weather they’d be in the cabin or taken with me as a carry on)? If not on a plane, then would shipping be a considerable option? Shipping live animals in and out of Hawaii gets complicated, but I’ll consider it if it’s the only option. 
Any advice would be really helpful please! [emoji1334]‍


----------



## Gillian M (Dec 7, 2017)

Hi, @Frogg.Queen . Sorry I cannot help you here, but I can ask the experts to help.

@Yvonne G 
@Tom 

please help. Thank you both.


----------



## MPRC (Dec 7, 2017)

Speak with your veterinarian (and if you don't have one just pick one close to the nearest airport and ask what the procedure is, I know getting animals INTO Hawaii is really difficult, but I think the import procedures to the mainland are easier. I would think you would be able to box them up and shove them under the plane seat if the airline allows it. I wouldn't put my torts in checked baggage personally.


----------



## wellington (Dec 7, 2017)

First why do you want to move from beautiful
Hawaii.
Okay, call the airlines you would be using or call all of them to see what their policies are. From what I have always read, they are not allowed in the cabin. However, call them anyway and ask and if they do allow them be sure to ask what kind of paper work on them you may need.


----------



## Tom (Dec 7, 2017)

You'll need to ship them as cargo. You can box them up, but I usually use a small dog crate. Shipping into HI is difficult. Shipping from HI to the continental US is easy. Just like traveling from one state to another. Ask your airline what paper work they need. Probably just a health cert.


----------



## Big Charlie (Dec 8, 2017)

Sounds like the name of a movie: "Tortoises on a Plane!" The long awaited sequel to that classic "Snakes on a Plane."


----------



## Ramsey (Dec 9, 2017)

I researched this a few months ago when I was considering buying and picking up a tort in person from a different state. What Tom stated above was the case with all major airlines and any that I could find. They aren't allowed in cabin, period. 

I was disappointed. My friend breeds and sells high-end bulldogs and many of them get delivered in person via flights. Apparently dogs are allowed onboard, but not torts/reptiles. How discriminating 

Sounds like your best bet is shipping them as stated.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2017)

Hi @Frogg.Queen ! 

The safest way to get your tortoises from Hawaii to the mainland would be to ship them with *ShipYourReptiles.* They would go Priority Overnight through FedEx. Our website provides all the supplies you need to successfully ship them, and our *FAQ pages* answer just about every question on the process. 

You would want to ship directly to the FedEx hub closest to the airport where you'll be arriving and have it held there for pickup. Coordinate your flight and package delivery for the same day (Mon-Fri) and you can drive directly to FedEx to pick it up after landing. OR, if you have any trusted friends or family in the area, you can ship directly to them, or arrange for them to pick up the shipment for you and take care of the animals until you can get them. 

You can use the coupon code *SYR40 *to receive 40% off the FedEx retail rate for that shipment, if you like! 

And please, feel free to call our Customer Service Desk with any questions you might have on the process. Our representatives are very friendly and happy to answer all your questions. 303-730-2125.


----------

